# Avatars and Usernames



## BandCollector (Sep 23, 2020)

In all the years I have been a member, I have chuckled at some of the usernames and avatars that accompany them.

Some are self explanatory, but others are a bit of a mystery as to what they mean or represent.

I thought it would be fun to post your avatar and username with a brief explanation of what it means .

Mine is 

 BandCollector
.

I have been an avid Canada goose hunter for the past 50 years and have been lucky enough to collect leg bands (used to monitor the migration of the geese) in  Pennsylvania, Missouri, Virginia, Maryland, and Canada.   I recently gave up hunting because my best friend and lifelong hunting buddy developed rheumatoid arthritis and is unable to walk well enough to get into the field.

So,  What's Yours?

John


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2020)

Pig and cattle farmer.  pc farmer


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 23, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Pig and cattle farmer.  pc farmer


I always wondered. . .Now I know .  Thanks


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

I live in a big ole swamp.....thus, Indaswamp... And my avatar is a picture of my Old School Cypress Smokehouse that is modeled off my great grandfathers smokehouse.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 23, 2020)

A long  time ago, in a land  far away that goes by the name of Nova Scotia, there around a fire sat a group of drunken skydivers.
One of them lamented the lack of Mexican skydivers, and an idea sprang forth in his mind.
He leaped to his feet with a bottle of Cuervo Gold in hand and proclaimed, "From now on I shall be known as Cuervo Rodriguez!"
And thus the skydiving brotherhood of _'The Rodriguez Brothers'_ was born.
Many a skydiver since has taken upon themselves a Mexican name after making a jump with another Rodriguez Bro.

I am ChileRelleno Rodriguez, #414.
The name ChileRelleno became my regular online username and real life nickname, which was shortened to Chile.

My avatar is the Rodriguez Brothers mascot, Habanero Rodriguez.
You can see Habanero on many of our shirts.

Some of the Brethren and I.
Kneeling, second from right, wearing sombrero.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

That's Awesome Chile!!!! You win the Internet today!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 23, 2020)

Our family cabin was on Slick Rock Mt. near Brevard, NC.  My dad built it when he retired and worked his fingers to the bone by digging and hauling up stones to build walls and terraces for garden beds. He also built a very nice stacked stone grill and fire pit that served up many family meals. From that, SlickRockStones! My avatar is my ‘05 big wheeled kettle with stainless grates , baskets and rotisserie. 26” kettle with Slow-n-Sear XL.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> That's Awesome Chile!!!! You win the Internet today!


Aw schucks, I don't know about all that 

But what the hell, thanks


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi...  My name is Dave and I live in Omak.....    HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 23, 2020)

I am an enhanced diesel pickup and tractor enthusiast. The handle grew out of diesel fuel power and my fooling around with modifications.
I thought the handle fit for this forum, too.  I have used over a dozen woods for cooking and smoking plus many different smokers. 

Avatar is my last trip to Florida.  I was grilling supper for us at the timeshare resort.  Sign warning of alligator and snake was beside the grill and lapping the lake.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Hi...  My name is Dave and I live in Omak.....    HAHAHAHAHA....


For someone that lived in Washington, is was "as obvious as the nose on your face".


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 23, 2020)

Well my avatar is a big B, just cuz I haven't added a pic yet, but will get around to it when I find the right one.  But my name came from part of our lifestyle.  We have been going to rendezvous for about 30 years...which is a reenactment of the Lewis and Clark time period...buckskinners, mountain men.  Sometimes we say it's like going to a family reunion with the side of the family we like.  But you end up getting a camp name for something you do. Well years ago I was a plumber...didn't like dealing with cast iron pipe...but at rendezvous playing games...CI skillet toss, yes, I broke the handle off...thus my name. Which at rendezvous it didn't stick, so I'm still Ryan.  My wife's camp name is...yellow thunder...from about 25 years ago (there's a story behind that too!)  My daughters camp name is...Running Fawn...given to her by our good friend Tatanka (RIP my friend Kent) He just passed away about 3 weeks ago.  But anyway...that's where my name came from. 

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2020)

Former Navy single-seat light attack pilot who loves looking beyond conventional boundaries of anything that interests me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2020)

At one point as a Culinary Instructor there were Two Chef Jim's at the school. The kids started calling me Chef JimmyJ. The other just Chef Jim. I took mine to Facebook so student could contact me and, eventually,  anywhere else needing a member name. The avatar is just Clip art. Under the old format the words, " WHAT THIN BLUE SMOKE??? " Were next to the pic...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> " WHAT THIN BLUE SMOKE??? "


LOL!!!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2020)

I have no idea. Just some fat old guy that jumped in front of the camera.....


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 24, 2020)

One of the first things I was taught when I began my carpentry apprenticeship at the age of 17 was how to make a proper sawhorse. There's actually a formula on height and length, everything cut on a 3&12 , mortised in, and gusseted. Anyway, I made scores of them for the job, Xmas presents to friends and family, and when I got my contractors license my company was named Sawhorse Construction Co. My avatar is my springer spaniel, Bob. RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> A long  time ago in a land  far away that goes by the name of Nova Scotia, there around a fire set sat a group of drunken skydivers.
> One of them lamented the lack of Mexican skydivers, and an idea sprang forth in his mind.
> He leaped to his feet with a bottle of Cuervo Gold in hand and proclaimed, "From now on I shall be known as Cuervo Rodriguez!"
> And thus the skydiving brotherhood of the Rodriguez Brothers were born, with many a skydiver taking upon them a Mexican name after making a jump with another Rodriguez Bro.
> ...



Chili,

That story is amazing and I'm glad you included a photo because without the photo it defies belief!. . .LOL!

Thanks,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

WOW!

I'm glad I started this post.

It's fun and funny!  Nice to know something about one another.

Thanks for responding,

John


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 24, 2020)

I was told years ago that my last name looked somewhat  like "alligator" - personally I don't think so -  and that's what it was until it was shortened to "gator".  The 240 is my fire company accountability tag number.
My avatar is a picture of my best four legged boy, Buddy,  or as he was often called "BudBear" that we had to put to sleep last May.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 24, 2020)

Everyone has a pretty interesting story. Not so much here! My avatar is just an older snapshot of my ever changing smoker configuration in my yard. My name is a combo of my initials and one of the classes I teach (Anatomy and Physiology).


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 24, 2020)

BandCollector
 - I was honestly thinking that you were a music instructor that  collected instruments!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> BandCollector
> - I was honestly thinking that you were a music instructor that  collected instruments!


LOL. . .LOL. . .LOL!

No, I am a retired teacher and did play the trumpet in our high school band but never thought to collect musical instruments.  LOL!

John


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 24, 2020)

I put a lot of thought into my name....Just first initial and last name. Avatar is a image I found online. I smoke it all.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Will mine is kind of self explanatory but you would have to look close to see if the meat is half smoked or me.     

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 24, 2020)

I was trying to think of a name when signed up on smf, of course I went brain dead as usual so I just put that in, avatar is just for my Irish heritage  and yeah I like Notre dame


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

JLeonard and Chili thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like noboundaries it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Dave they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2020)

Well I guess mines self explanatory, no drama here!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 24, 2020)

I am guessing my name is pretty self explanatory.  As for the avatar I guess I have just been too lazy to get one other than one of the basic ones from SMF.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 24, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> BandCollector
> - I was honestly thinking that you were a music instructor that  collected instruments!



At least we have the story and know that is is not an extreme groupie who is out collecting entire bands!


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you for the like(s) everyone:


 BandCollector



 smokerjim



 sawhorseray



 daveomak



 Brokenhandle



 noboundaries



 chilerelleno



 HalfSmoked



 JLeonard



 MJB05615



 pc farmer


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2020)

If anybody's interested:
Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
Click on --->>>A Bear from Log to Finish

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> If anybody's interested:
> Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
> Click on --->>>A Bear from Log to Finish
> 
> Bear


LOL Bear,

I already know but for those who don't it would be cool if you offered your carving post.  It was really neat to read through and see how you progressed.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh never mind. . .I see it now.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 24, 2020)

Did some snowmobiling and now  use ATV with trks to get around ice fishing . What else to do in ND winters


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2020)

Name = my first full sized pickup truck 
Avatar = Favorite hockey team, favorite sport.

When I joined I was nervous and just wanted something that I could remember easily. 

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Sep 24, 2020)

This is fascinating for sure!   thank your for starting this up!!

Username = When I first moved to Utah I was in Sandy.  Thus SandyUT.  kinda boring.  Live close to there now but not there.  I dont feel i am creative at stuff like this, so I use this in a few forums.  Boring.  Sandy is not my name, David is, my friends call me Dave.  my wife and kids call me David.  I have a college nickname, but f i told you my privacy would be broken in all of the internet.  Its a dead giveaway- cant go there.  College friends still use it.  its for them.

Avatar = my beloved and never forgotten first dog Jack.  RIP.  He was special, everyone for mile knew jack by name, not me or my wife, just Jack.    He would ride shotgun in my truck, always greeted me.  always patient, stubborn as hell, all love.  Cars would pull over to say how beautiful he was or to say hi "hi Jack".  it was unique and so was he.    We have had other dogs - but he will always be the one.  Lost him to cancer suddenly one day out of nowhere.

Enjoy!  Dave


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 24, 2020)

Yep, have to give 

 BandCollector
  a big Thank you! A great and interesting thread! Its been fun reading 

Ryan


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2020)

Nothing Creative, just my name, Avatar Two smokers we made loaded with all kind 's of good stuff for my Grandson's Wedding 

Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 24, 2020)

Name = my initials followed by the last numbers of my first driver's license from 1978.  For some odd reason I've always remembered those numbers.  I haven't found an avatar to use yet.
Great posts very interesting.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> If anybody's interested:
> Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
> Click on --->>>A Bear from Log to Finish
> 
> Bear


Just read your story.  Very impressive!  You are very talented.  As someone very unskilled in woodworking, I'm amazed.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 24, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Name = my initials followed by the last numbers of my first driver's license from 1978.  For some odd reason I've always remembered those numbers.  ...


I too remember my first DL.  I think it was from all the college applications.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Sep 25, 2020)

I got the nickname Big Dog early in my law enforcement career and it stuck. I was also the first K9 handler in my departments history so I just kinda merged them into my "handle."
I'm also a musician of sorts and the avatar pic is of me blowing some blues harp in front of my band.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 25, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I got the nickname Big Dog early in my law enforcement career and it stuck. I was also the first K9 handler in my departments history so I just kinda merged them into my "handle."
> I'm also a musician of sorts and the avatar pic is of me blowing some blues harp in front of my band.


Wow!

You seem like a talented guy and thanks for what you do in/for law enforcement. 

I for one appreciate you guys,

John


----------



## ddufore (Sep 25, 2020)

Not very imaginative, I guess. First initial and last name. Avatar is some kielbasa I made a while back. 
Dan


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Pig and cattle farmer. pc farmer


I totally thought you were an IT guy.  pig and cattle farmer sounds much better to me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2020)

My name??  Just the one I was born with.  
My avatar is my dog Roxy and Miss Linda's Addy.  Addy developed bone cancer and died a few years ago, which is why I've never changed it.  The smoker is my first one--an El Cheapo Wallyworld stick burner.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2020)

A big Thank You to all who gave me a like they are all greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 25, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I got the nickname Big Dog early in my law enforcement career and it stuck. I was also the first K9 handler in my departments history so I just kinda merged them into my "handle."
> I'm also a musician of sorts and the avatar pic is of me blowing some blues harp in front of my band.


Thank you for your service


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 25, 2020)

My first name is Glenn. Years ago a lot of my friends called me Big Glenn because, well I am a big guy. The avatar is just the first really successful ribs I smoked


----------



## Braz (Sep 25, 2020)

Mine is just a nickname - a shortened version of my last name. Think Luca Brasi from The Godfather. The avatar is just me in my Summer Panama hat.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 25, 2020)

Braz said:


> Mine is just a nickname - a shortened version of my last name. Think Luca Brasi from The Godfather. The avatar is just me in my Summer Panama hat.


I truly hope you don't "Sleep with the fishes" like Luca.  LOL.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 25, 2020)

Cabo was the name of a terrific golden retriever that passed away a few years ago.

 The avatar is the logo of my yacht management company.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

My avatar changes depending on my mood, currently it is the coals and flames of the X-Fire.....civil means 2 things.....civil as in respectful and open to all, and I’m a civil engineer (structural by training).....I mean I’m and engineer....real dry humor!

Band collector the leg band deal is just awesome!


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> I’m avatar changes depending on my mood, currently it is the coals and flames of the X-Fire.....civil means 2 things.....civil as in respectful and open to all, and I’m a civil engineer (structural by training).....I mean I’m and engineer....real dry humor!
> 
> Band collector the leg band deal is just awesome!


Engineer here too (before I tired and found something else.)

Used to work in defense industry.  We make ordinance, you make targets.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Engineer here too (before I tired and found something else.)
> 
> Used to work in defense industry.  We make ordinance, you make targets.


a couple of companies I’ve worked for did DOD stuff.... one designed mini cities that they would build and then “target”.  If I could find another profession I would!!!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 26, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Engineer here too (before I tired and found something else.)
> 
> Used to work in defense industry.  We make ordinance, you make targets.



LOL!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Engineer here too (before I tired and found something else.)
> 
> Used to work in defense industry.  We make ordinance, you make targets.



how about these .....it’s like you can’t make it any clearer.......lol


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker
 that top pic is very cool!
Jim


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> civilsmoker
> that top pic is very cool!
> Jim


That is one of 3 lids on that project. It was 360mill worth for 2.4 miles.  I personally sketched out the above roundabout on onion skin (old school) after the locals apposed a 1/2 diamond.   I believe it is the only roundabout entirely on a bridge in the US.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2020)

civilsmoker
  I'm impressed. But I have to tell ya.....Some of the intersections and stuff around Memphis looks like it was drawn up by the folks that graduated at the bottom of the on-line classes. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2020)

Like 

 sawhorseray
  mine is work related . I did commercial metal stud and drywall construction for 30 years . I got in the Carpenters in 1989 . As a cub I spent hours standing at a chopsaw cutting heavy gauge structural studs . 
Just a name I picked for online stuff . 
The avatar is a picture of one of the many jobs I did over the years .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2020)

OOOPS!!
I gave the reason for my Username Earlier, but I neglected to describe my Avatar.

My Avatar is one of my Chainsaw Creations----I call him "Lazy Bear", because all he does is lay around. He used to lay on top of my Deck Railing, but the UV rays from the Sun were killing all of my Bears.  Now he lays on top of my Corner Gun Cabinet.
That Gun Cabinet is in my Living Room, about 10' from my Recliner.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> OOOPS!!
> 
> That Gun Cabinet is in my Living Room, about 10' from my Recliner.



Easy access is most important!

John


----------



## checkdude (Sep 26, 2020)

sandyut said:


> This is fascinating for sure!   thank your for starting this up!!
> 
> Username = When I first moved to Utah I was in Sandy.  Thus SandyUT.  kinda boring.  Live close to there now but not there.  I dont feel i am creative at stuff like this, so I use this in a few forums.  Boring.  Sandy is not my name, David is, my friends call me Dave.  my wife and kids call me David.  I have a college nickname, but f i told you my privacy would be broken in all of the internet.  Its a dead giveaway- cant go there.  College friends still use it.  its for them.
> 
> ...


Man that hits close to home! Made my eyes water. My dogs mean the world to me. And my name is just that. Was born in checkoslovakia  way back when.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 27, 2020)

128,147 Members here on SMF.

Thanks to all of those who responded. . .What about the rest of you?

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 27, 2020)

128,000 are banned


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 27, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> 128,147 Members here on SMF.
> 
> Thanks to all of those who responded. . .What about the rest of you?
> 
> John


And if all of them sent me $1 I could finance my smoker addiction.
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 27, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> And if all of them sent me $1 I could finance my smoker addiction.
> Jim


I'd take 50 cents from each.  LOL.  I could lower my smoker addiction if need be.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

Eventhough I still smoke cigs (yeah, I know) my handle has nothing to do with cigarette smoke.

The seller of the house that my wife and I bought for our retirement had left an old vertical smoker in the back yard. 

The seller was an elderly widow who did not want the smoker since she wouldn't use it at the assisted living facility she was moving into.  At closing, she wasn't sure about the brand as her deceased husband had only used the smoker a couple of times.  
She apologized for not having the smoker removed during the move out/clean out. 
I told her not worry herself over it and that I would figure something out.

After we had settled into our new home, I said to my wife that I wanted to keep the smoker and use it.  It didn't cost me anything, right?
The day came when I knew I needed to investigate the smoker stored underneath the faded and cracked vinyl cover.  I approached the smoker very cautiously and gave it a solid whack with a shovel.  After all,  we do live in rattlesnake country. 
No rattler sounds.  That's a good sign, I thought.

I remove the cover and the instant that I lifted the dome, a family of pack rats scrambled out of the bottom of the smoker.  The pack rats had built a large nest inside that went almost to the top of the smoker.  YIKES!
But, what really bothered me was how did the pack rats escape through the bottom of the smoker?  So, I laid the smoker on its side and soon found out. 

Years of rain water and a combination of rat urine and turds collecting in the bottom had completely eroded through the bottom bowl.  About this time, my wife was curious about how things were coming along with the smoker.  I told her that it needed a new bottom bowl, a good cleaning and burn out, followed with a seasoning.  
It is at this point that my wife sees the pack rat nest and other"evidence" of the infestation and says to me, "I don't care what you clean, burn, replace, or season.
I am not eating a @#$! thing that has been in that smoker".  
She doesn't use profranity very often. 

I called a junk hauler the next morning.  
Thus, that is my experience with a Second Hand Smoker.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 27, 2020)

That is one great and unusual story Stuart, love it! I smoked cigarettes for 55 years until right before the pandemic, quit cold turkey. I'm not gonna get up on some soapbox and BS you, it is tough, but it can be done. Once you get the attitude that the tail can't be waggin' the dog there's no going back, ciggys stink and will aid in shortening your life. Go two weeks, tell yourself any pussy can do that, then go two more. Maybe once or twice a week I'll still get the urge, but that crap is all over, I like to be the dog waggin' my tail! Life is short enough as it is. RAY


----------



## bertman (Sep 27, 2020)

I hesitate to even add to this, after reading some of the interesting stories here. My username uses the first four letters of my last name, and is something I have used on a few various forums for well over a decade.

The avatar has changed a few times in the last seven years. I'll get tired of this one, too. Especially after being inspired by some of the previous posts.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2020)

Not my current avatar, but I have a yellow Labrador....his name is 'Boudin'....


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mine is a shortening of what some of my prospecting buddies used to call me - HibankerJack and I was born in 73.

A hibanker is a small wash plant used in gold mining/prospecting.  Avatar is a couple of small NC/SC pickers.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 28, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
 I'd have to agree with the wife on that!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker


Great story. . .LOL.  That was an odd word (@#$!) your wife used.

But I'm with your wife and 

 JLeonard
 . . .After all that infestation I really don't think I would have been comfortable using it either.

John


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 28, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
  I heard that!  For a few years each time I would open my Grill to cook, there would occasionally be 1 field mouse in it, came in from the bottom I guess.  As soon as I opened the lid, it would run out.  There was no urine or fecies to interfere with the food area, as it was always in the lower grease tray.  I never told my Wife about it since it not worth mentioning.  If she ever knew, not only would we be getting rid of the grill, we would not be having anything grilled ever again.  LOL.  She's funny that way.  Live and learn, right?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 28, 2020)

hhhmmmm...wonder what kind of seasonings to put on pack rats?    

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> I heard that!  For a few years each time I would open my Grill to cook, there would occasionally be 1 field mouse in it, came in from the bottom I guess.  As soon as I opened the lid, it would run out.  There was no urine or fecies to interfere with the food area, as it was always in the lower grease tray.  I never told my Wife about it since it not worth mentioning.  If she ever knew, not only would we be getting rid of the grill, we would not be having anything grilled ever again.  LOL.  She's funny that way.  Live and learn, right?




In the bottom of my MES 40 Gen #2.5, there is a little drawer, below the drain hole in the floor. Living in the woods, like we do presents a serious mouse problem. My Log house is tight, so no mice are in the house, but they are in my garage & all around the outside the house, including the Front Porch, where my smoker is. So I put big blocks & pellets of Rat poison in my garage & on the Front porch. So the one time I took the cover off, I pulled the drawer out, and there was a mouse in the drawer. Also the drawer was about 10% full of the Green Mouse poison pellets. They were storing Poison in that drawer for the Winter. So I cleaned out the Drawer, plugged the drain hole with Steel Wool, and placed a big block of Rat Poison in the Drawer. Now every time I check that little Drawer, the Block of Rat Poison is smaller than the last time. 
*Eat Hardy, Mates!!!*

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

Hijack73 said:


> A hibanker is a small wash plant used in gold mining/prospecting.  Avatar is a couple of small NC/SC pickers.





 Hijack73


Can you please explain what a "wash plant" is and how it's used in goldmining.  I'm not familiar with that type of plant.

Thanks,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

Hijack73


Oh Silly Me!

I thought wash plant meant some sort of vegetation ( thus my confusion) but now I realize it is where the soil is washed to separate the gold from the soil. . .Right?

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Hijack73
> 
> 
> Can you please explain what a "wash plant" is and how it's used in goldmining.  I'm not familiar with that type of plant.
> ...




Not to butt in here, but you should tune into a TV Series called "Gold Rush".
It's a really interesting program featuring 3 or 4 Gold Mining outfits using huge equipment (Dozers, Hoes, etc) and they all have & use various "Wash Plants" that all the stuff gets dumped into, and washed, causing the gold to drop to the bottom, and everything else (Tailings) gets washed away or taken away on a conveyor.
Those guys sometimes leave with a Few Million$$$ in a season, with a crew of 5 to 8 guys. Biggest expense is their equipment & fuel.
Much of this is in Alaska.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks Bear,

I felt really stupid after I posted the first thread (#83)  thinking a wash plant was some sort of vegetation, but then my better senses kicked in.

LOL,

John


----------



## zwiller (Sep 28, 2020)

Very interesting and great idea for a thread!  Mine is nothing as cool as others but I bet some people might want to know.  Zwiller is twin in German.  It came up with it back in the early internet days and forget how I even came up with it.  I don't have a twin but just wanted something unique and the name sounded cool with the German influence.  

Avatar is a merger of 2 hobbies: homebrewing and photography.  One of my food related pics that I was proud of that shot and took me a lot of time and money to get it where I wanted.   Probably time to update as I do have a few smoked things that turned out well.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Not to butt in here, but you should tune into a TV Series called "Gold Rush".
> It's a really interesting program featuring 3 or 4 Gold Mining outfits using huge equipment (Dozers, Hoes, etc) and they all have & use various "Wash Plants" that all the stuff gets dumped into, and washed, causing the gold to drop to the bottom, and everything else (Tailings) gets washed away or taken away on a conveyor.
> Those guys sometimes leave with a Few Million$$$ in a season, with a crew of 5 to 8 guys. Biggest expense is their equipment & fuel.
> Much of this is in Alaska.
> ...


When my wife and I took a cruse to Alaska we went to an abandoned gold mine and actually panned for gold.

This is what I discovered when panning !









John


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 28, 2020)

WOW!  What an amazing find!


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 28, 2020)

Jeff is my name C my middle initial and I live in Green Bay.  Not very creative....

I love to cook and I love my cats.

My avatar is my big cuddly teddy bear Odin.....


----------



## ofelles (Sep 28, 2020)

Name is first initial and last name
My Avatar is a reminder of the evolution called life. Being a product of the 60’s in the SF bay area and taking advantage of ALL the non-FDA approved substances, to excess . Working in the trades for 40 years with the belly bucking and good old boys, liquid lunches included, again to excess.  Raising a family with everything that goes along with it, by far mostly good.  Coming to the realization that I really enjoyed cooking somewhere along the line. And that including others in the results of those cooks up the fun.  And if I get to be outdoors cooking, even better.
So, accepting my reality.  Today I smoke pork……..and beef and chicken and salmon and eggs and …..


----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 28, 2020)

SmokinGame ... If not "smokin" something, I'm probably trying to hunt some "game", to put on the smoker.

The avatar ... pic of my crazy companion, Rowdy. A true friend except when he ate about 2 pounds of prime rib off a platter after our Labor Day smoke. But he has good taste.


----------



## kawboy (Sep 29, 2020)

I ride a Kawasaki motorcycle. One day my brother in law tried to call me, called the wrong number. When the guy answered, my BIL responded with "I figured you'd be out riding your cow", To which the guy responded "who the hell is this?!". When he told me I just came up with Kawboy. I use that on some forums, Reproman on some, and used to use Polarpig on the sledding forums. The avatar is just a couple of picnics I did early on.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 30, 2020)

Many years ago I ran sound for a southern rock band named Smokin Gun. The avatar is a 10 pound brisket flat I smoked while horsing around with the old gang in chat on here. Desert lites, Cowgirl, Erain, Motorhead, Pineywoods, Rich, Capt Dan...... We had some good times!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That is one great and unusual story Stuart, love it! I smoked cigarettes for 55 years until right before the pandemic, quit cold turkey. I'm not gonna get up on some soapbox and BS you, it is tough, but it can be done. Once you get the attitude that the tail can't be waggin' the dog there's no going back, ciggys stink and will aid in shortening your life. Go two weeks, tell yourself any pussy can do that, then go two more. Maybe once or twice a week I'll still get the urge, but that crap is all over, I like to be the dog waggin' my tail! Life is short enough as it is. RAY




Ray,

You got me beat there.  Only 47 years for me.  I had actually stopped once back in the early 80's.  My wife had stopped for about year several years ago.  Bad part about that was we didn't stop together, I continued to smoke which made even tougher for her.  Yep, I was bad influence on her.   I know we both need to quit at the same time but that won't happen until we burn through our supply of RYO tobacco and tubes.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> 
> 
> Great story. . .LOL.  That was an odd word (@#$!) your wife used.
> ...



John,  

If I had used her exact wording,  I am sure the ban would be immediate.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> I'd have to agree with the wife on that!



I agreed with her too.  But used it as leverage...err.. excuse to buy a new smoker.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> I heard that!  For a few years each time I would open my Grill to cook, there would occasionally be 1 field mouse in it, came in from the bottom I guess.  As soon as I opened the lid, it would run out.  There was no urine or fecies to interfere with the food area, as it was always in the lower grease tray.  I never told my Wife about it since it not worth mentioning.  If she ever knew, not only would we be getting rid of the grill, we would not be having anything grilled ever again.  LOL.  She's funny that way.  Live and learn, right?




LOL.  I wouldn't mention it either.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> In the bottom of my MES 40 Gen #2.5, there is a little drawer, below the drain hole in the floor. Living in the woods, like we do presents a serious mouse problem. My Log house is tight, so no mice are in the house, but they are in my garage & all around the outside the house, including the Front Porch, where my smoker is. So I put big blocks & pellets of Rat poison in my garage & on the Front porch. So the one time I took the cover off, I pulled the drawer out, and there was a mouse in the drawer. Also the drawer was about 10% full of the Green Mouse poison pellets. They were storing Poison in that drawer for the Winter. So I cleaned out the Drawer, plugged the drain hole with Steel Wool, and placed a big block of Rat Poison in the Drawer. Now every time I check that little Drawer, the Block of Rat Poison is smaller than the last time.
> *Eat Hardy, Mates!!!*
> 
> Bear




John,

My SmokeTronix has a grease catch tray too.  But since I keep it stored and covered in the shed, it is pretty much protected from mice and rats.  Or maybe I've just been lucky this time around. 
We do have a problem with pack rats down here and most people I know use the poison pellets.  We don't use the poison pellets because of our cats and dog.  Every once in while a rat will find its way into our screened in patio where the cats hang out.  The dog is a four legged Hoover who eats anything she finds.   We're just taking precautions to not accidently poison our pets. 

Does Mrs. Bear know about the mice getting into your MES?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2020)

I have a black snake that lives in my landscape . Neighbors on both sides have mice in the garage . I have none . Blackie is welcome to stay .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I have a black snake that lives in my landscape . Neighbors on both sides have mice in the garage . I have none . Blackie is welcome to stay .



Gopher snakes are welcome in my yard.  Rattlers, not so much.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> John,
> 
> My SmokeTronix has a grease catch tray too.  But since I keep it stored and covered in the shed, it is pretty much protected from mice and rats.  Or maybe I've just been lucky this time around.
> We do have a problem with pack rats down here and most people I know use the poison pellets.  We don't use the poison pellets because of our cats and dog.  Every once in while a rat will find its way into our screened in patio where the cats hang out.  The dog is a four legged Hoover who eats anything she finds.   We're just taking precautions to not accidently poison our pets.
> ...




Yes Mrs Bear knows about the nest that was in my Grill, and the Mice that were in the grease drawer, but she's just about Pure Country Gal, raised with an older Brother & Younger Brother, who were both big on Hunting & Fishing, just like My Family. Mice don't bother her a bit. She wasn't crazy about the mouse droppings in the drawers in our kitchen, when We lived in Military Housing at Schofield Barracks, in Hawaii, but the mice themselves didn't bother her.

We have a bigger problem with mice here than we ever had. Until I got rid of my 2008 Dodge Ram, Mice were building regular cities in the Air Cleaner Box all the time. I wasn't driving much, because of my health, so my Truck just sat there for months at a time. You could open the hood, and smell the Mouse pzzzz, and track it right to the air cleaner box.
Mrs Bear's Outlander had some Sensor chewed off, in the garage, that cost us over $400 to replace (almost All Labor, because of where it was), however we're not sure if that one was Mice or a Chipmunk.

We have Zero mice in the house, because when they were building this Log House, I was here every day, keeping an eye on things, and while I was sealing up around the Wiring & plumbing with Fireproof Caulk, I went ahead & sealed any possible pass-thru for Mice,  before they closed up the walls, with that same Red Caulk. 
So far our Kitty has nobody to play with!!! That's been 19 years since We built this place.

Bear Jr gets Mice in his house, down the driveway from here, but he has My Kitty's brothers "Cheech & Chong" living at his house. He can't use Poison, but those 2 cats get any mice that show up, real quick.

Bear


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 2, 2020)

I live in Birmingham, Alabama. I brew mead and beer. Birmingham is known as "Bham", hence "bhambrewer".


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 8, 2020)

mine is pretty simple. 28 yrs ago i went to work at local factory. nicknames were fairly common so charlie brown stuck due to the size of my punkin and most hats are on the last snaps. as i moved up one of my coworkers latched on to  fathead and then the online stuff come onto the scene and i just swapped the f for a p.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 8, 2020)

Mines pretty self explanatory. Names Jake and I live in Tennessee. Avatar is me and the wife in front of the Alaska pipeline in the summer of 2019


----------



## meatallica (Nov 26, 2020)

My name pays homage to my love of meat and Metal.. I'd name the band, but douchey Lars would probably sue me.. I jest
Avatar is a birthday dinner I cooked for myself


----------



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2020)

meatallica said:


> My name pays homage to my love of meat and Metal.. I'd name the band, but douchy Lars would probably sue me.. I jest
> Avatar is a birthday dinner I cooked for myself



Only if you used Napster!!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 26, 2020)

meatallica said:


> My name pays homage to my love of meat and Metal.. I'd name the band, but douchy Lars would probably sue me.. I jest
> Avatar is a birthday dinner I cooked for myself


Dude yeah. I vary all over in my musical taste. But usually got a little metal playing while the smoke is rolling.
Jim


----------



## bhambrewer (Nov 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Dude yeah. I vary all over in my musical taste. But usually got a little metal playing while the smoke is rolling.
> Jim



during the course of a 1 hour drive with my son (about to turn 8), we listened to heavy metal, pop, light and heavy classical, symphonic metal....


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2020)

BandCollector
 AWESOME post. Feel like I know a little more about a lot of you. Mines pretty boring just first initial J for Jeff and first 3 of my last name. The 3 2’s and the user name in general date way back to my first email address which was on AOL. I’ve used it on countless forums, email addy’s, fans ID’s and more. The avatar is my 270 Cabinet smoker.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 26, 2020)

jcam222

Jeff, I thought you replied when this thread started.
CRS sucks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 20, 2021)

Pretty self explanatory.  2 grills, 2 smokers on the back porch, 1 in the garage.  Live in Middle TN.  Pic is me wearing a Cornbread Head at the Annual Cornbread Festival in South Pittsburg, TN.  Also the headquarters of The Lodge Cast Iron Company.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 20, 2021)

Got my nickname back in high school. My last name starts Fur. My brother was 2 two years older than me and everyone called him Fur. He was about 5'10 at the time, I was 6'5, hence Bigfur and the MN just added since I'm from Minnesota. My aviator is from my wife and I visiting Maui brewing in Hawaii. Imperial coconut stout.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 22, 2021)

My previous name was Hawaiianbrian. When I got into smoking I was stationed in Honolulu   I got transferred to the Upper peninsula of Michigan and changed it to what it is now. SmokingUpNorth


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 22, 2021)

_Wurstmeister_ came as a compliment from  a friend from Augsburg when we were making homemade sausage at his brother's German resturant in Evans Georgia.  Trust me, I am *NOT *a "meister" at anything except eating wurst, drinking beer, more wurst, beer....you get the picture.  Been brewing and making sausage for about 25 +/- years, but, still learning.  If you were ever in Munich, you should recognize _*Aloisius*_, the misplaced beer drinker from Heaven at the  _*Hofbräuhaus  München *_.  If interested, here is a link to a You Tube video telling the story of Aloisius.  It is in German, but, the video should be self explanatory.        PROST!


----------

